# John deere 8970 hunting issues



## benjamin (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi I have a 8970, that has been fully rebuilt recently. It's a cummins 855 big cam engine with centry ECM.
The engine starts but hunts badly at idle or where ever you set throttle. My mechanic hooked a dimmer switch up to the electronic governor and adjusted rpm like that and the engine runs like a clock when working as mechanical.
Fuel pump and injectors have been taken out for the second time to get double checked and tested and all came back fine. 
Just replaced the ecm and that has made no difference. So the engine is ok and setup fine because what I explained above by hooking up dimmer switch the engine ran fine. As soon as you hook up the electrics it hunts and carries on. Speed sensor has been replaced also. 
Can anyone help?


----------

